# Unterschied zwischen Aggregation und Assoziation



## paedubucher (9. Apr 2006)

Hallo allerseits

Es gibt ja drei Typen von Objektbeziehungen; Assoziation, Aggregation und Komposition.

Assoziation:
Eine Klasse wird nach der Instanzierung auf ein Objekt einer weiteren Klasse referentieren.

Aggregation:
???

Komposition:
Die Referenz muss im Konstruktor mitgegeben werden.

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Assoziation und Aggregation erklähren?

Habe im Forum nur einen Thread gefunden, der hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen...


----------



## Jockel (9. Apr 2006)

Schonmal gegooglet? z.b: http://www.informatik.uni-leipzig.de/~meiler/Java.dir/JavaWS04.dir/Vorlesung/V10.pdf#5


----------



## bygones (9. Apr 2006)

Deine definitionen sind völlig falsch

Eine Assoziation bedeutet einfach dass zwei oder mehrere Objekte in Beziehung stehen.

Eine Aggregation ist ein Spezialfall der Assoziation, hier handelt es sich um eine Teil - Ganzes Beziehung

Eine Komposition ist ein Spezialfall der Aggregation, hier kann das Teil nicht ohne das Gnaze exisiteren


----------



## paedubucher (9. Apr 2006)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deine definitionen sind völlig falsch
> 
> Eine Assoziation bedeutet einfach dass zwei oder mehrere Objekte in Beziehung stehen.
> 
> ...



Hört sich immer noch recht abstrakt an.

Aber ich habe Komposition falsch beschrieben? Umgesetzt auf Java gibt es wohl keine andere Möglichkeit zur Komposition, als die Objektreferenz im Konstruktor mitzugeben. Allgemein stimmt natürlich deine Version...


----------



## bygones (10. Apr 2006)

wann eine Komposition gesetzt wird ist wurscht... sie kann auch erst nach der Objektinitialisierung gesetzt werden. Der Zeitpunkt des erstellens hat nichts mit dem Typ zu tun.

Bsp:

Assoziation: Jegliche Beziehungen... Ein Bankkunde hat ein Konto bei einer Bank
Aggregation: Ein Baum ist Teil eines Waldes - Der Baum ist Teil des Waldes kann aber auch alleine in der Welt stehen
Komposition: Karroserie eines Autos - wird das Auto zerstört, so ist auch die Karroserie kaputt.

Die Verwendung von Aggregation und Komposition ist ein schmaler Grad, dennoch ist es für die Definition der Begriffe egal wie und wo bzw. wann sie gesetzt werden !


----------

